# 3 of our 4 dogs in the sprinkler



## rockdoveranch (Jun 26, 2011)

In the early evening after the sheep and chickens are put up, the cat is in the house and everyone is fed we let the doggies out to play on 10 acres for a couple of hours.

Our German Wirehaired Pointer is always off somewhere in the woods jogging around looking for vermin to hunt down.  She comes back from time to time to cool off in a molded kid pool.  The batteries ran out in my camera before I was able to get some snaps of her.

Our Boxer and our pups prefer hanging around us and enjoying the sprinkler.

Shiro likes to stand over the sprinkler so the water can cool down his belly.







Here is his laying on the water jets.  Smart doggie.






And here are Shiro, Idgie and LG biting to streams of water.  The pups are 4 months old and looks like they are going to be really big because Shiro weighs in at 70 pounds.






I love my doggies!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 27, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## TwoGoats (Jun 27, 2011)

Great pictures!  Our dogs are out each evening and run on 23 acres.  They always head to the pond for a dip.  It is great that you leave water out for them to cool!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Aw, aren't they all adorable!!


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 27, 2011)

Very smart doggies you have there!   Love the pictures.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I just HAD to show off my doggies!  Maybe this evening I can get some pictures of our GWP.  

The world would be just about perfect if they all could sleep with me!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 28, 2011)

What beautiful dogs you have!  I love when they play in the water.


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

They sure know how to cool off!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 7, 2011)

Awww!  they are so cute! Thanks for sharing! Too bad my dogs don't like water like that!


----------

